# Problème d'utilisation du clavier sous windows 10



## gyzmo58 (1 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBookPro de 2015, et tout c'est bien passé.
Sauf qu'après installation des pilotes d'Apple pour Windows, j'ai des touches sur mon clavier qui ne fonctionnent pas, notamment celle de l'arobase ou les guillemets.
Merci de m'éclairer .


----------



## hawkins (3 Novembre 2016)

Normal je crois, sur les claviers classiques le @ est alt + à, les tirets le 6 et le underscore le 8. Les guillemets doivent être le 3


----------

